# Canon EOS M10 won't allow me to take photos out of focus



## jsisidore (Oct 29, 2017)

What gives? Does anyone who had or has this camera can explain to me what's going on?


----------



## john.margetts (Oct 30, 2017)

jsisidore said:


> What gives? Does anyone who had or has this camera can explain to me what's going on?


Most cameras won't. If you have a manual focus switch on the lens, switch it to manual and the camera should stop caring.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 30, 2017)

jsisidore said:


> What gives? Does anyone who had or has this camera can explain to me what's going on?




yes, switching to manual focus will allow you to take "out of focus" photos
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## jsisidore (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks I found the option. I didn't even know that the moving part of the lens was mf adjustment.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 30, 2017)

I never tried to do out of focus. It always happened as a surprise. I did try double exposure though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 31, 2017)

Assuming that camera is like other cameras, it should have two primary AF modes.  Moving subject mode (AI Servo (called by others AF-C)) and still subject mode (One Shot (Called by others AF-S)).  

In still subject mode, the camera is programed so that when you press the shutter release, it focuses and *waits until it has achieved focus *before actually snapping the photo.  

If, for whatever reason, you can't achieve focus (too dark, no contrast) then the camera simply won't take the photo...in that mode.  If you switch to a different mode, like moving subject mode, you should be able to snap a photo whenever you want....even if it's out of focus.  Or you might be able to turn the focus off (manual focus).


----------



## Braineack (Oct 31, 2017)

this is why I like detaching the acquiring focus from the shutter button.


----------

